# Schmidt Wheels on Audi



## cheffe (Nov 29, 2002)

A preview from our gallery - Audis with Schmidt wheels:










































































Your comments are appreciated
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GilliamII (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Schmidt Wheels on Audi (cheffe)*

That second set looks nice. Can't really see the first...any better views?


----------



## cheffe (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: Schmidt Wheels on Audi (GilliamII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GilliamII* »_That second set looks nice. Can't really see the first...any better views?

Schmidt Phantom Line /// black








Schmidt Phantom Line /// silver








...and more of them:


----------

